# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  dr. POlovina o stetnosti hodalica - jutros na DJH

## Mony

Bas je bio dobar prilog.

Jel to u sklopu Rodine akcije protiv hodalica?

Apricot?

----------


## aries24

gledala sam, baš mi je drago da se počelo govoriti javnosti i o tome   :Klap:

----------


## leonisa

jel ima etko snimku, mene jako zanima reportaza.

----------


## Dia

joj nisam ni ja vidjela   :Sad:

----------


## anjica

ja isto nažalost nisam gledala, ali mi je također drago da se napokon u medijima počelo govoriti o tome  :Smile:

----------


## Mony

Meni se svidjelo sto su problemu pristupili i iz tog aspekta da hodalice nisu samo stetne jer se djeca mogu zaletit ili past niz stepenice, vec i zbog krivih informacija o hodanju koje salju mozgu, a i zbog toga sto su djeca koja su prohodala bez hodalice spretnija kod padanja, a kratko je dr. Polovina rekao kako su jako stetne za neurorizicnu djecu.

----------


## Mayaa

mogli su doduše malo iz bližeg kadra pokazat da je u onoj hodalici lutka, srce mi je stalo kad sam vidila kako se sve strmoglavilo  :shock:

----------


## leonisa

> vec i zbog krivih informacija o hodanju koje salju mozgu, a i zbog toga sto su djeca koja su prohodala bez hodalice spretnija kod padanja, a kratko je dr. Polovina rekao kako su jako stetne za neurorizicnu djecu.


ma to je ono najbitnije. rizik i sigurnost moze prosjecna osoba ocijeniti/predvidjeti, ali ovo ne! za ovo malo tko zna!

----------


## momze

joj, nisam vidjela, a sumnjam da je i Apri uspjela vidjeti - vec bi nam javila da je znala da ide. 

super za prilog!   :Smile:

----------


## Barbi

Nisam ni ja gledala ali samo nek je što više takvih emisija.

Baš sam bila nekidan žalosna, sretnem poznanicu i kaže mi da malu stavlja u hodalicu (8 mjeseci je stara), ja održim kratki monolog o štetnosti hodalice i pitam je zašto to radi, a ona odgovori "Jer mi je to lakše. I fizijatar mi je rekao da je ne stavljam u hodalicu  :shock: (dakle išli su fizijatru iz _nekog_ razloga, nisam stigla ni pitati zašto), ali ništa joj neće biti. Svi smo mi odrasli u hodalici. :shock: "
Nažalost, puno ljudi tako misli, a ja se uvijek iznova šokiram.

----------


## Mony

> mogli su doduše malo iz bližeg kadra pokazat da je u onoj hodalici lutka, srce mi je stalo kad sam vidila kako se sve strmoglavilo  :shock:




Joj, ja sam se smrzla iako sam na vrijeme vidjela da je lutka. Grozna scena.

----------


## Mony

> mogli su doduše malo iz bližeg kadra pokazat da je u onoj hodalici lutka, srce mi je stalo kad sam vidila kako se sve strmoglavilo  :shock:




Joj, ja sam se smrzla iako sam na vrijeme vidjela da je lutka. Grozna scena.

----------


## Mony

> mogli su doduše malo iz bližeg kadra pokazat da je u onoj hodalici lutka, srce mi je stalo kad sam vidila kako se sve strmoglavilo  :shock:




Joj, ja sam se smrzla iako sam na vrijeme vidjela da je lutka. Grozna scena.

----------


## ivana7997

meni je nevjerojatno da se o tome uopce prica u 21. stoljecu. pa moja je mama u doba kad sam ja bila mala znala sve o stetnosti hodalica. 

kad cujem da netko prica o tome danas, ocekujem da ga popljuju da otkriva toplu vodu. 

a kad tamo, neki to jos uvijek ne znaju. a ja vec imam lijepih godinica.

----------


## aries24

mony se tolko smrzla da joj post otišao 3x   :Laughing:  

ono sa strmoglavljanjem niz stepenice su prikazali par puta, stvarno je bilo upečatljivo
kad već ne mogu prikazati neurološku štetu nadam se da je i ovo barem koju mamu odvratilo od pomisli na hodalicu

----------


## ivana7997

jok, mislim da mame koje nemaju stepenice samo odmahnu rukom na to

----------


## sorciere

ja gledala. nije mi dok bio uvjerljiv  :/ . 

ispalo je onak, u stilu: 

može biti velikih posljedica
može biti malih posljedica
može biti bez ikakvih posljedica


 :?  :?

----------


## Barbi

> može biti velikih posljedica 
> može biti malih posljedica 
> može biti bez ikakvih posljedica


Paaa, generalno je to točno. Samo meni nije jasno kako netko svjesno radi svome djetetu nešto od čega može (iako ne mora) bit posljedica.  :Rolling Eyes:  

I da, potpisujem Ivanu7997, i moja je mama davnih dana znala da su hodalice štetne i ja nisam nikad vidjela hodalicu. No eto, ta se vijest nije baš najbolje raširila od tada.

----------


## Trilian

Meni je baš dok bio jako uvjerljiv:
hodalice su apsolutno niškoristi, a mogu izazvati teške posljedice (i to ne samo u slučaju da dijete padne niz stepenice)

----------


## Mony

> mony se tolko smrzla da joj post otišao 3x



Em mi post ovdje otiso 3x, em sam onaj prethodni stavila greskom i pod topic o uspavljivanju   :Laughing:  


A sto se tice toga da je dr. rekao da moze i ne mora biti stete, pa to je i istina. Mnogi su nase generacije odrasli na hodalicama, pa nam nije nista. Il bar mislimo  :/

----------


## aries24

i ja sam hodala u tome

i nije mi ništa

i nije mi ništa 

i nije mi ništa

i nije mi ništa


 :Grin:

----------


## Mony

Ni meni

ni meni

ni meni

 :Laughing:

----------


## Janoccka

A kak znate da vam nije ništa  8)

----------


## Amalthea

> A kak znate da vam nije ništa  8)


Baš tak - pogledaj, npr. Mony 3 puta posta isti post   :Grin:

----------


## roko006

> Janoccka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kak znate da vam nije ništa  8)
> 
> 
> Baš tak - pogledaj, npr. Mony 3 puta posta isti post


 :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Jako mi je drago da je baš doktor Polovina bio govornik: ipak je on jedan od većih autoriteta.

Ovo nema veze ni sa kakvom našom akcijom, vjerojatno je netko od novinara načuo što spremamo pa nas preduhitrio   :Laughing:  

Svejedno, tko god da o tome priča... samo neka priča. Važno je da dopre do roditelja, da se svi educiramo.

I, da... naravno da nikada nitko ne može reći da će posljedice biti ovakve ili onakve: sve prognoze su u kondicionalima.
Kao i svaka pretpostavka kada je pojedinac u pitanju.

----------


## Dia

meni je super sto je u zadarskoj bolnici na pedijatriji cijeli odjel obljepljen clancima o stetnosti hodalica  :D 

onda kad ti je dosadno cekati na red naravno citas, ja procitala vec 100x

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

Ja sam svog M "stavljala" u hodalicu, A L I hodalica je imala podest ispod tako da u biti nije bila hodalica nego samo stolica u kojoj sam ga hranila jer nije htio u hranilicu, iako se već sam znao dizati uz namještaj i prehodavati svoj kinderbet nisam mu skidala tu zaštitu. Bake su ga forsirale da hoda u hodalici a on neće ni mrdac ( mamino pametno), i u hodalicu je sam htio tek kada je samostalno prohodao, na opće zaprepaštenje ostalih. Bilo mu je fora vozikati se po stanu u njoj, ali mu je i to vrlo brzo dojadilo. Tako da smo se uspješno suprostavili okolini, jer oni uopće ne znaju za štetnost hodalica ; pa kako vama nije bilo ništa.  :?  Tko zna možda me zato tu i tamo uklješti živac u leđima.   :Wink:

----------


## dijanam

> meni je super sto je u zadarskoj bolnici na pedijatriji cijeli odjel obljepljen clancima o stetnosti hodalica  :D 
> 
> onda kad ti je dosadno cekati na red naravno citas, ja procitala vec 100x


jel da Dia?
Jos bolje je sto je taj isti clanak zaljepljen u cekaonici rodilista, pa ga mogu procitati mama, tata i bliznja obitelj SVAKOG djeteta, pa cak i onoga koje se rodi na trajektu pa ga hitna odveze u rodiliste.

----------


## Dia

jucer na zadarskoj pedijatriji novi clanak o deckicu koji je sa 10 mj. pao sa/iz hodalice i zbog pretrpljenog soka ne prica i sav se je povukao u sebe
roditelji bi trebali ici sa njim 2x tjedno na rehabilitaciju, al nemaju novaca za put do zagreba   :Crying or Very sad:  
strasno

----------


## Ari

> meni je super sto je u zadarskoj bolnici na pedijatriji cijeli odjel obljepljen clancima o stetnosti hodalica  :D 
> 
> onda kad ti je dosadno cekati na red naravno citas, ja procitala vec 100x


Ima li kakav članak o tome na rodinim stranicama (nemam baš puno vremena za pregledavanje) ili da te molim da bar napišeš izvor tog kojeg si pročitala u bolnici. Ma želim isprintat u bar 100kom i podijelit napornoj okolini da me više nikad ne pitaju mogu li kupit hodalicu za poklon   :Mad:

----------


## apricot

ari, pošalji mi mail na pp, poslat ću ti ja gomilu tekstova o štetnosti hodalica.

----------


## branka1

> meni je nevjerojatno da se o tome uopce prica u 21. stoljecu. pa moja je mama u doba kad sam ja bila mala znala sve o stetnosti hodalica. 
> 
> kad cujem da netko prica o tome danas, ocekujem da ga popljuju da otkriva toplu vodu. 
> 
> a kad tamo, neki to jos uvijek ne znaju. a ja vec imam lijepih godinica.


O, itekako ima neupućenih. Moja susjeda ima bebicu od 4 mj i nedavno smo nešto potegle to pitanje, ona kaže - sva moja braća i svi naši susjedi u ulici su bili u tome pa nam niš nije. ona ima 23 god.

A i moji roditelji su počeli nuditi hodalice kad je Lea imala 13 mj, a još nije hodala.

So, apri, molim i meni tekstove

----------


## Storma

so, apri, portal   :Grin:

----------


## Ivanna

> so, apri, portal


  :Cekam:  

 :Grin:

----------


## meda

meni je isto drago da se o tome govori. ne samo o stetnosti hodalica, nego i posjedanja i stavljanja na nozice!!!

----------


## apricot

imam jako puno materijala i jednostavno ga nemam vremena obraditi/sintetizirati.
Ima li netko tko bi se prihvatio tog posla?

----------


## leonisa

(pravim se da nisam vidjela ovaj post)

----------


## momze

> (pravim se da nisam vidjela ovaj post)


mozes se ti praviti kol'ko hoces, ali si ga procitala i mi to znamo!   :Smile:  
ajde, ako se prihvatis posla i ja cu ti pomoci (ne znam kada, ali naci cu vec vremena).   :Kiss:

----------


## Storma

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (pravim se da nisam vidjela ovaj post)
> 
> 
> ... i ja cu ti pomoci (ne znam kada, ali naci cu vec vremena)


  :Laughing:  

aj dajte i meni stogod, pa cemo leonisa i ja jedna drugoj uskakat (kad nam se sve ispreplice)

----------


## anjica

evo i ja mogu uskočiti  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

a stvarno sam htjela napisati disclaimer da vas tri ne dolazite u obzir.
šic!
imate pametnija posla   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

> i ja sam hodala u tome
> 
> i nije mi ništa
> 
> i nije mi ništa 
> 
> i nije mi ništa
> 
> i nije mi ništa


ja nisam hodala  8) , nego bih se samo odgurnula o pod, noge podigla u vis i hodalica bi se sama otkotrljala.  :Raspa: 

i otkud to znam... moji roditelji snimali filmcic... bez tona, samo zujanje kamere i slike.. vidi se mene u hodalici kako se zalijecem u obliznji zbunj, mama trci za mnom i snimka naglo prestaje.   :Laughing: 

2 tjedna smo zxuju u tome drzali. ona je to obozavala, dok mi pedijatar nije objasnio svu stetnost te spravice (nisam tada bila svjesna koliko je stetna). isti dan smo prestali, a bilo ju je bas super vidjeti kako pichi po cijelom stanu... ko mali pauk   :Grin:

----------


## Arwen

evo ja upravo imala malu raspravu o štetnosti hodalica ali baš ne ide
objašnjavanje ima li možda negdje nešto objašnjeno zašto su štetne tako da kad me netko pita ja mu isprintam i mirna   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

arwen, pošalji mi mail na moj mail iz profila.
sve ti pošaljem

----------


## Mala

> imam jako puno materijala i jednostavno ga nemam vremena obraditi/sintetizirati.
> Ima li netko tko bi se prihvatio tog posla?


mogu ja?

----------

